# Scheduled Site Downtime - Morning 6-23-2007 -Completed



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2007)

We're gonna try again.  1AM EST the site will be going offline for about 2 hours for file system checking.  Should be back up around 4am.

I'm not going to shut it down this time, but be aware that the site will be (theoretically) down from 1am to 3am tonight.

Lets hope this is it on these.

Thank you for your understanding and patience.


----------



## Drac (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you for your diligence...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the work you're putting into this, Bob.  :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's rooting for ya, Bob!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck, dude!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 22, 2007)

Go get em Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2007)

We're Back.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 23, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> We're Back.


So... did it work?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone still getting errors?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't yet - but the errors I was getting were pretty sporadic.  Still, no news is good news, in this instance!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2007)

Are we all better, then?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope so.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Anyone still getting errors?




I have not gotten any errors and the load time of the forum page has actually improved.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2007)

While trying to get a couple of specific posts by opening new Firefox tabs from the "New Posts" page:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=51706

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:

   1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
   2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.


Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=51701

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:

   1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
   2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.


Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2007)

Recommendation now is to upgrade the hardware. I need to generate another $200-300/month or so to afford the recommended changes.


----------

